# Repair of Breast wound dehiscence



## soccermomof6@hotmail.com (Dec 10, 2012)

How would you code Intermediate repair of a breast wound dehiscence. it was more than a simple repair, but not detailed enough to be considered a complex repair?


----------



## 01candis (Apr 23, 2013)

I have the same ? and am coming up with 17999 or 19499?


----------



## jdibble (Apr 24, 2013)

Bonita.Mulvenna@readinghealth.org said:


> How would you code Intermediate repair of a breast wound dehiscence. it was more than a simple repair, but not detailed enough to be considered a complex repair?



Without seeing the note I am not sure what was acutally done.  Is this is a surgical wound?  There are codes for treatment of wound dehiscence - 12020 is for simple closure; 12021 is with packing.  There is also 13160 for secondary closure of a surgical wound or dehiscence, extensive or complicated but since you say the note is not detailed enough I would consider maybe one of the other 2 codes.

Hope this helps.


----------

